# Help With Codes: 17705, 16684 & 16683



## noelskii (May 19, 2012)

*Help With Codes: 17705, 16684 & 16688*

Hi, I have a 2001 1.8t Wolfsburg Edition Jetta with 113k miles... My 3 codes are 17705 (boost leak), 16684 (multiple misfire) and 16683 (cylinder 4 misfire). My coilpacks are all new, so I know it can't be that. DV is also good, MAF is good (bought a new one). I finally got around to do the leak test and found no leaks. I'm stuck, I don't know what else it could be. Anyone ever solve the 17705 code? 

Car Mods: 

GIAC Software 
Forge 007 DV 
Neuspeed P-FLO 
Magnaflow Cat-Back Exhaust 
Samco Boost Hoses 

Changes: 
New Coil Packs & Spark Plugs 
New Coil Pack Wiring Harness 
Coolant Temp Sensor 
Fuel pump relay 
Eurojet upgraded PCV Upper & Lower Hoses 




Thanks in advance! 

-Noel 


Tuesday,26,June,2012,19:36:04:41843 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64) 
Data version: 20120401 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 
75 76 

Mileage: 183030km/113729miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWW.lbl 
Part No: 06A 906 032 DL 
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT 0004 
Coding: 07500 
Shop #: WSC 08207 
VCID: 6BD57CF3199ED11 

3 Faults Found: 
17705 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!) 
P1297 - 35-00 - 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-10 - - Intermittent 
16688 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 35-10 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent 
Readiness: 0000 1001 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 907 379 D 
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0018945 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 2B55BCF3891E111 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl 
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 F 
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW6 0202 0004 
Coding: 12340 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3A7B89B72644B89 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl 
Part No: 1J0 920 905 J 
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V52 
Coding: 07232 
Shop #: WSC 00050 
VCID: 2E53B5E7EA0C649 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: IMMO 
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2873767 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2873767 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0EFEB9FB0B8B29 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl 
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ 
Component: 61 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 04096 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 8603AD47A23C8C9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1J1959801C 
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. FS0002r 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1J1959802D 
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. BF0002B 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1J4959811C 
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. HL0002r 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1J4959812C 
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. HR0002r 

2 Faults Found: 
00953 - Interior Light Time limit 
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent 
00912 - Window Regulator Switch; Front Left (E40) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## noelskii (May 19, 2012)

ECU is flashed with GIAC, should I get it re-flashed? 

Coilpack harness was changed and ground connections good. 

Checked all boost connections and have upgraded Samco boost hoses, tested boost leaks with diy boost leak detector set-up and no leaks found. 

faulty tuning software you think?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## noelskii (May 19, 2012)

17705 code has been there even before the flash.

Swapped out the N249 and it got rid of only the misfire codes for a few days...then it came back on again.

Swapped out the N75 and still the same..

After doing all this, it threw a code for the O2 sensor, so I replaced those.

At the end of the day...all 3 original codes are still here... 17705, 16684 & 16683 :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## shadowinfector (Jun 12, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## noelskii (May 19, 2012)

Grounds have been checked and I have the big 3 upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm in upstate NY if you want to drop some coin to fix it.


----------



## noelskii (May 19, 2012)

Well, if it's only a few coins, then I don't see why not  

Is there anything else I can try before I drop _coins _to try to get this fixed? :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## noelskii (May 19, 2012)

I've disconnected and cleaned the throttle body. I also did the whole seafoam thing and it didn't really make a difference. Now that the cooler weather is here, the CEL hasn't been showing up, but the codes are still there. Car still idles on the rough side on cold start, but after that, the car runs fine....

:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm still up here in the mountains.


----------



## noelskii (May 19, 2012)

Hmm... Could this be my fix also? When I removed the TB to clean, I didn't see a gasket on it...









http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...P0300-Multiple-misfires/page3&highlight=17705


----------



## antsrcool (Dec 18, 2007)

Cold start misfire and DV not working correctly sounds a lot like MAF. You should log it.


----------



## noelskii (May 19, 2012)

antsrcool said:


> Cold start misfire and DV not working correctly sounds a lot like MAF. You should log it.


I replaced the MAF with another OEM one and it's still the same exact problem.


I dropped it off at Volkswagen's City in the Bronx today. Hopefully they find something that I haven't tried fixing/replacing... Has anyone on here been to this place? It's a pretty small shop but they work on a lot of Audis and VWs...


----------



## shadowinfector (Jun 12, 2007)

Lift the engine out and check all the hoses 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## noelskii (May 19, 2012)

Ok, so I heard somewhere that cold start misfires are caused by the ECU. My software level is 004 and it needs to be reflashed to the 007. 

"_The reflash updates the software lvl from 004 to 007 and it enriches the fuel mixture when the secondary air system is activated while cold startup"_ 

Has anyone heard of this or have tried it? Is there any truth to this? Does anyone know how much a dealer would charge to reflash? Will my GIAC tune cause a malfunction on my ECU during the reflash that can 'brick' it? 

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart: 
Im still up here in the mountains.


----------



## noelskii (May 19, 2012)

17705 SOLVED by ECU software update to 0007. 16684/16688 are still there. Could be caused by carbon build up somewhere? Where should I start looking for this "carbon build up"?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## noelskii (May 19, 2012)

It's definitely isolated; I've swapped plugs and coil packs and the misfire stays on #4. I just swapped injectors right now and it's still at #4.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## noelskii (May 19, 2012)

Which gasket wold that be? I don't know how to do a compression test yet, but if the compression is not correct, wouldn't it be misfiring at all times or drive crappy and not just at cold start up?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## noelskii (May 19, 2012)

Starting two weeks ago...PERFECT cold starts....SAI kicks in for the first 30 seconds or so and then normal. No misfires at all. NO codes, no CEL. EVerything is good! I guess i'll just make this a winter car... FML


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## noelskii (May 19, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Hey man try changing intake gasket and use hylomar lite racing during assembly.


Thanks! I'll give that a try.


----------

